# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Arkivi i gazetës elektronike sportive: "FUTBOLLI"

## no name

*Barcelona, fituesja në fuqi e Ligës së Kampioneve, ka shmangur dje një katastrofë të paimagjinueshme, duke fituar me rezultatin 2-0 në fushën e vet përballë Verder Bremenit në ndeshjen e fundit të fazës së ndeshjeve në grupe dhe duke iu bashkuar Çelsit si skuadra e dytë e grupit A që kalon në 16-she.* 

Në një ndeshje që pritej të ishte nervoze që në sekondat e para, janë katallanët që rrezikojnë, por do të jetë vetëm zgjuarsia e Ronaldinjos, në minutën e 13-të të ndeshjes, ajo që do të bëjë diferencën, pasi topi i ekzekutuar prej tij nga një goditje e tij në kufinjtë e zonës, do të kalojë poshtë këmbëve të murit gjerman dhe do të prehet në rrjetë. Vetëm 5 minuta më vonë, është islandezi Eidur Gudjonsen i cili do të përfitojë nga një kundërsulm i skuadrës vendase, dhe, ndonëse në një pozicion të dyshimtë, do të dyfishojë epërsinë e Barcelonës, e cila e ruan atë dygolësh deri në përfundim të 90 minutave lojë.

Ndërkaq, në 3 grupet e tjera, që i luajtën mbrëmë ndeshjet e tyre të fundit, e vetmja “e panjohur” ishte skuadra që do të shoqëronte Valencian për në 16-she të Ligës së Kampioneve dhe ajo është Roma, e cila, duke mundur në fushën e vet pikërisht kryesuesen e grupit D, siguron biletën për në turin tjetër. Ndërsa në grupin B, Bajerni i Mynihut siguroi kreun e renditjes me atë barazim 1-1 në fushën e vet përballë Interit të vendit të dytë. Grupi C përjetoi humbje të papritura për dy skuadrat kryesuese, Liverpulin dhe PSV-në e Eind’hovenit, gjithsesi të kualifikuara që më parë, por që mbrëmë u mundën, përkatësisht 2-3 në Stamboll përballë Gallatasarajit, dhe 1-3 në fushën e vet përballë Bordosë. Kjo e fundit siguron biletën për në turin e 32-shes së Kupës UEFA, në vazhdim të këtij sezoni, ashtu sikundër do të bëjë edhe Verder Bremeni, në grupin A, Spartaku i Moskës, në grupin B, dhe Shahtjori i Donjeckut në grupin D. Sot luajnë ndeshjet e tyre të fundit edhe katër grupet e tjera të Ligës së Kampionve, duke plotësuar kështu fazën e ndeshjeve në grupe për veprimtarinë më prestigjioze të klubeve të Evropës, Ligës së Kampioneve.

Barcelona-Werder Bremen 2-0

Camp Nou. - 98 200 shikuese - SR Busacca (Sz).

----------------------------------------------

Golat: 13. Ronaldinho 1:0. 18. Gudjohnsen 2:0.



----------------------------------------------

Barcelona: Valdes; Zambrotta, Marquez, Puyol, van Bronckhorst; Iniesta (73. Xavi Hernandez), Motta (62. Thuram), Deco; Giuly (85. Ezqzerro), Gudjohnsen, Ronaldinho.

----------------------------------------------

Werder Bremen: Wiese; Fritz, Mertesacker, Naldo, Womé (80. Hunt); Frings, Jensen, Diego, Borowski; Klose, Almeida (71. Klasnic).

----------


## km92

*Eto’o: Me prisni se erdha* 

20 Dhjetor   Samuel Eto’o eshte nje luftetar i lindur, nje person me nje karakter shume te forte dhe qe nga momenti q- u demtua ne ndeshjen kunder Verder Bremenit, pati ndjesine se do te rikthehej ne fushen e blerte sa me shpejt te ishte e mundur. “Per nje muaj ose nje muaj e gjysme do te kthehem ne fushen e lojes”, siguroi sulmuesi kamerunas ne fillim te muajit dhjetor. Reagimi i pare i Eto’ose pas demtimit ne Bremen ishte se do te kthehej qe ne ndeshjen e ardhshme por pasi mori vesh se demtimi i tij ishte shume serioz, atehere gjerat ndryshuan. Kamerunasi u demtua ne nje moment ku gjithcka po shkonte shume mire per te dhe po bente nje pune shume te mire per skuadren e Barcelones duke shenuar gola deciziv. Kamerunasi ishte shume optimist gjate rikuperimit te tij dhe ne Majorka, ku po zhvillon fazen e fundit te rikuperimit, Eto’o deklaroi se: “Fitorja ime e pare do te jete kur doktoret te me japin lajmin e mire se gjithcka po shkon mire”. Kamerunasi u shpreh se eshte totalisht i perqendruar te rikuperimi i gjurit te tij dhe se futbolli eshte pak larg per te ne keto momente. E verteta eshte se futbolli eshte pak larg vemendjes time. Tani per tani nuk eshte shqetesimi im me i madh. Ne keto momente jam shume egoist dhe vetem mendoj per gjurin tim”, tha Eto’o. Asnje nuk do t’i jepte Eto’os imazhet e festimit te golave nga shoket e tij te skuadres ne ndeshjen kunder Celsit. Samuel kerkon vetem te arrij objektivin e tiij: te rikthehet sa me shpejte.

----------


## km92

*Deko: Te bejme autokritike!* 

20 Dhjetor   Mesfushori i skuadres katalanase shpreh keqardhjen per humbjen ndja Internacionalit, por shpreson qe te vije menjehere pergjigja pozitive nga skuadra 

Mesfushori i Barcelones, Deko, foli per mediat pas kthimit te skuadres se tij nga Japonia dhe beri nje analize te ndeshjes. Deko vinte i zhgenjyer pas humbjes se finales ne Boterorin e Klubeve perballe Internacionalit te Porto Alegres dhe i lodhur pas nje udhetimi prej tre oresh me avion. Shume nga lojtaret katalanas dhe trajneri Rajkard jane shprehur shume te merzitur pas humbjes se kesaj finale, ndersa Deko beri nje analize dhe dha mendimin e tij per finalen kunder Internacionalit. Cdonjeri nga ne, kur shkon te pushoj, duhet te mendoj per kete finale dhe te bej autokritike per ate qe ka bere keq. Une nuk jam i kenaqur dhe mendoj se edhe lojtaret e tjere nuk jane, tha Deko, duke lene te kuptohet se humbja perballe Internacionalit do te ndikoje shume tek skuadra e Barcelones. Duhet te flasim me njeri tjetrin dhe te analizojme gabimet dhe te metat tona ne kete ndeshje. Une mendoj se nuk luajtem keq, por duhet te permiresojme disa gjera, tha portugezi. 

Per kete humbje, mesfushori dha nje mesazh per shoket e tij: Te gjithe duhet te bejne autokritike per ate qe ndodhi. E dime qe gabuam ne disa gjera, por perfundimet qe kam nxjerre per ata dua ti mbaj per vete dhe te flas me skuadren. Ishte nje ndeshje finale dhe finalet mund te humbiten. Eshte nje deshtim i madh dhe qe duhet ta pranojme. Te gjithe kemi pergjegjesite tona dhee ishte nje goditje e rende per ne. Tani duhet te reagojme dhe te ecim perpara. Duhet te perqendrohemi ne neshjet e ardhshme, tha Deko. 

Numri 20 i Barcelones u shpreh se skuadra e tij ishte me e lodhur se skuadra e Internacionalit. Ishim me te lodhur se ata. Ishte normale sepse ata kishin me shume kohe per te pergatitur finalen, por kjo nuk mund te na vleje si justifikim. Cdonjeri e pergatit finalen sipas menyres se tij dhe ndoshta ne nuk ishi ne nivelin me te mire ne ate finale, tha lojtari i Barcelones. Deko mendon se e gjithe vemendje duhet te jete ne ndeshjen kunder Atletikos se Madridit. Tani duhet te fitojme kunder Atletikos sepse Sevilja eshte nje pike perpara nesh dhe Reali i Madridit nje pike prapa. Duhet te luajme shume mire dhe te reagojme pas atij deshtimi, tha Deko. Portugezi deklaroi ne media se duhet te mendojne per ndeshjen kunder Atletikos dhe ta lene ndeshjen e Champions League kunder Liverpulit. Gjithashtu u shpreh i merzitur per faktin se Ronaldinjo nuk fitoi FIFA World Player: Jam pak i merzitur, por nuk mund te them se Kanavaro nuk e meritonte, perfundoi Deko.

----------


## km92

* 
Barca kerkon te hakmerret * 

20 Dhjetor   Java e 16 te e kampionatit spanjoll, qe nisi mbreme me dy ndeshje vazhdon sot me Real Rekreativo, Sevilja Deportivo dhe neser me sfiden Barcelona Atletiko 

Si per te rritur edhe me shume presionin mbi Barcelonen, ne qender te kritikave pas humbjes se saj 1 0 ndaj Internacionalit ne Japoni, ne finalen e Boterorit te Klubeve mendoi Sevilja, qe shfrytezoi pushimin e katalanasve ne javen e fundit te kampionatit per tu ngjitur ne krye te renditjes. Andaluzianet arriten te fitonin 3 1 ne fushen e Rekreativos dhe kesaj radhe do te sfidohen ne Sevilje nga Deportivo, ne renie te lire. Skuadra galiciane ka fituar vetem tre pike nga tete ndeshjet e saj te fundit dhe do te paraqitet ne Sanchez Pizjuan pas humbjes 2 0 me Bilbaon, ne Riazor. Fituesit e Kupes UEFA dhe Superkupes se Europes ne sezonin e fundit mund te ushtrojne nje presion me te madh mbi Barcelonen, qe do te luaje neser kunder Atletikos. Reali gjithashtu perfitoi nga mungesa e katalanasve ne javen e fundit per te ngushtuar distancen dhe pas fitores minimale te arritur ne fushen e Espanjolit, djemtee Kapelos do te kerkojne ne Bernabeu suksesin e 11 te te sezonit, perballe Rekrativos. 

Gjate javes se fundit, Barcelona humbi nje trofe (Boterorin e Klubeve), nje futbollist (Zambroten, te demtuar per kater jave) dhe kryesimin e kampionatit spanjoll te futbollit. Pushimi i Barces ne javen e fundit ka lejuar gjithashtu Realin qe te afrohet dhe tani duhet te ndeshjen me Atletikon e Madridit, skuader e njohur kjo gjeresisht si macja e zeze e Barcelones. Kampionet e Spanjes ne dy sezonet e fundit kane humbur ne shtepi 2 0 ne sezonin 2004 05 dhe 3 1 ne ate 2005 06. Nje futbollist i Atletikos do te kerkoje nje kujdes te vecante nga vendasit. Behet fjale per Fernando Torresin, qe ka debutuar ne La Liga ne Camp Nou ne 1 shtator 2002 dhe ka shenuar nga nje dygolesh ne te dyja paraqitjet e tij te fundit ne stadiumin 100 000 vendesh.

----------


## km92

*Etoo, gati per Liverpulin?* 

25 Dhjetor   Ritmet me te cilat po riaftesohet kamerunasi i bejne mjeket te ndihen optimiste per nje rikthim me te shpejte se sa parashikimet fillestare 

Lajmi me i mire per Barcen ne periudhen e Krishtlindjeve eshte qe kamerunasi Samuel Etoo po permiresohet me shpejt nga sa ishte parashikuar. Ai pritet te rikthehet ne stervitje me skuadren e pare ne mesin e janarit dhe mund te rikthehet ne loje me shpejt nga sa ishte parashikuar fillimisht nga mjeket. Fillimisht, per kamerunasin u parashikua pese muaj pushim, deri ne mars 2007, por sic shpjegon mjeku Ramon Sugat, i cili kreu edhe operacionin ne gju, kjo periudhe mund te shkurtohet me disa jave. Pavaresisht ketij parshikimi optimist, Sugat nuk guxon te percaktoje nje date fikse, per rikthimin e mundshem te Etoose. Aktualisht Samuelit i ndalohet te kryeje ushtrime me top, por ai zhvillon sesione te vazhdueshme pune nen kujdesin e pergatitesit fizik Emili Rikart, i cili thekson: Eshte e rendesishme qe gjithcka ta bejme me qetesi dhe nuk duhet te gezohemi perpara kohe. Riaftesimi i Samuelit ka ecur ne rrugen e duhur deri tani dhe nuk ka dyshime qe ai eshte nje atlet i madh. Por, menisku eshte nje pjese shume delikate ne gjurin e nje futbollist dhe eshte e rendesishme qe te respektohen gjithmone afatet per demtimet ne kete pjese. 

Ne rast se riaftesimi i Etoose do te vazhdoje me hapa shume te shpejte, atehere ai mund te mberrije ne kohe per ndeshjen e pare te te tetave te finaleve ne Champions League, perballe Liverpulit, ne daten 21 shkurt (ne 6 mars ne Anfield eshte programuar ndeshja e kthimit). Afrikani, qe e nisi sezonin ne nje forme te shkelqyer, duke shenuar katar gola ne kater jave kampionati dhe po aq ne Champions League, ka humbur deri tani 19 ndeshje, ne te dy kompeticionet marre bashke, nga te cilat Barcelona ka mundur te fitoje 12. Pa tre here fituesin e Topit te Arte afrikan, katalanasit kane mundur te regjistrojne 12 fitore, kater barazime dhe tre humbje.

----------


## km92

* 
Deko: 2007 ta, me tituj te rinj! * 

25 Dhjetor   “E vetmja gje qe nuk i mungon kesaj skuadre eshte ambicja. Kemi fituar shume ne 2006 en, por tani duam titullin e trete radhazi dhe nje Champions League te re” 

Kater ore pas stervitjes se fundit ne “Camp Nou”, Deko ndodhej ne aeroportin “El Prat”. Pa fjetur pothuajse fare, ne oren gjashte te mengjesit Deko duhet te merrte nje avion per ne Brazil, ku do te kaloje festat e fundvitit se bashku me familjen e tij. Fatkeqesisht, mesfushori portugez nuk mundi te ndahej nga tifozeria katalanase ashtu sic do ta kishte dashur, per shkak te deshtimit ne Boterorin e Klubeve dhe barazimit perballe Atletikos se Madridit, me te cilin u mbyll sezoni. Pavaresisht kesaj, Deko mbetet i qete. Ai eshte i bindur qe Barcelona do te rikuperoje terrenin e humbur ne kampionat dhe do te vazhdoje ne rrugen e sukseseve te vitit 2006. Ndersa priste avionin, ne oret e para te mengjesit, Deko kreu nje sakrifice te fundit dhe pranoi te fliste me gazeten “Sport”, per here te fundit ne vitin 2006. 

Si do ta festoni Vitin e Ri? 

Kjo eshte nje feste e vecante. Familja ime eshte shume e madhe dhe gjithmone kemi qene te bashkuar ne kete periudhe te vitit. Qe i vogel e kemi festuar Vitin e Ri e Krishtlindjet dhe kjo nuk ka ndryshuar me kalimin e kohes. 

Duket se vazhdoni te ruani kenaqesine e nje femije. 

Po, edhe pse kur kam qene femije gjithcka ka qene me intensive. Mbaj mend qe i shkruaja leter Plakut te Vitit te Ri dhe takohesha me kusherinjte e pare dhe fisin tim. Tani mblidhem me femijet e mi dhe eshte shume e bukur t’i blesh atyre dhuratat qe deshirojne. 

Sa ndryshon festa e Krishlindjeve nga Europa ne Brazil? 

Nuk ka shume ndryshime, pervec klimes ne Brazil, ku eshte vere. Keto dite pushime do t’i sherbejne shume skuadres, qe do te rikarikoje baterite per fazen e dyte te sezonit. Deri tani kemi kaluar shume etapa dhe tani vijne momentet kyce. 

Cfare do te kerkoni nga 2007 ta? 

Qe te vazhdoj te argetohem ne fushe dhe te jem i lumtur. Nuk mund te kerkosh asgje me shume. 

Tituj? 

Edhe ata do te vijne, ashtu si ne vitin 2006. Vitin qe sapo mbyllem mund t’i kishim kerkuar shume pak me teper. Boterori i Klubeve dhe mbase finalja ne Gjermani, por e verteta eshte qe jam shume i kenaqur me paraqitjen qe beri Portugalia ne Boteror. 

Ndiheni i shqetesuar per shkak te rezultateve te fundit? Ndiheni te lodhur? Cfare po ndodh? 

Nuk ka asnje arsye per t’u alarmuar. Perballe Atletikos zhvilluam nje ndeshje te mira dhe duhet te kishim fituar. Ata luajten ashtu sic dine me mire, ne kundersulm dhe ne pjesen e dyte vuajtem lodhjen dhe mungesat. Gjithsesi,vitin e ardhshem do te rikthehemi shume me te forte. 

Si e parashikoni 2007 en? 

Shume me te mire se fundi i 2006 es. Per kete jam i sigurt. E mbyllim vitin me nje ndienje te hidhur, per shkak te humbjes ne Tokio dhe barazimit me Atletikon. Megjithate, nuk mund te harrojme qe ka qene nje vit shume i mbare dhe qe kemi fituar tituj te rendesishem. Tani kemi sfida te reja dhe ambicja nuk i mungon skuadres. 

Cilat jane keto sfida? 

Kampionati i trete radhazi do te ishte shume i rendesishem. Jam i bindur qe do t’ia dalim, pasi jemi shume me te forte se rivalet. Me pas vjen Champions. Nje sukses i ri i mundshem na motivon shume. 

Sevilja do te ule ritmin? 

Mendoj qe kane nje skuader te afte per te rivalizuar deri ne fund. 

Si e shikoni perballjen me Liverpulin? 

Do te jete nje duel shume i bukur. Kemi disavantazhin qe do te luajme ndeshjen e dyte ne “Anfield”, por plusin qe do te rikthehet Eto’o, ashtu si Mesi. Rikthimet e tyre do te na bejne mire. 

Sepse skuadres i mungojne pikat e referimi ne sulm... 

Ne pjesen e dyte me Atletikon ishim te lodhur, por perseri mendoj se meritonim te fitonim. 

Sfida aktuale e Barcelones eshte te beni qe te harrohet “Skuadrat e Endrrave” qe ndertoi Krujfi? 

Ne nuk luftojme me historine. Deshirojme tituj te rinj per klubin dhe veten, por nuk duhet te krahasohemi me Barcen e se shkuares. 

Ju mberritet ne “Camp Nou” perpara tre vitesh. Si e shikoni skuadren nese e krahasoni me ate periudhe? 

Shume me te permiresuar. Tani dime te administrojme energjite tona, qe tregon se jemi nje skuader e pjekur. Skuadra eshte rritur shume qe prej atehere dhe di t’i interpretoje me mire ndeshjet. 

Ku duket ky permiresim? 

Nuk luajme me aq shume vrull sa ne fillim. Ruajme me mire qendrueshmerine dhe sulmojme vazhdimisht, kerkojme golin, por dime ta kontrollojme me mire topin. Jemi rritur shume dhe lojtaret jane mesuar me lojen e njeri tjetrit. Prova per kete eshte permiresimi i jashtezakonshem i disa futbollisteve. 

Kujt i referoheni? 

Emrave si Mota, Valdes, Iniesta, por edhe shume te tjere. 

Tifozeria e ka vene re kete transformim? 

Njerezit po argetohen shume me ne dhe kjo verehet ne mbeshtetjen e tyre ne ndeshje te rendesishme. Gjithashtu i kuptoj kritikat. Eshte si ne jete. Kur te gjitha gjerat shkojne mire, njerezit pyesin se persa kohe do te vazhdoje ashtu, por njerezit nuk duhet te kene frike qe te jene te kenaqur, ose te mendojne qe nje dite do te perfundoje gjithcka. 

Ju ne aspektin personal, ndiheni i realizuar? 

Cdo vit qe kam qene tek Porto kam patur oferta per t’u larguar, por nuk u nxitova per t’u larguar nga Portugalia, nuk u fiksova pas fitimit te me shume parave dhe ne fund u shperbleva per kete. Mund te kisha ardhur me shpejt, ose te kisha shkuar tek Interi, por nuk e besoj se do te isha argetuar kaq shume sa tani. Eshte e veshtire te kesh durim dhe edhe me e veshtire te zgjedhesh momentin e duhur. Ne jete nevojitet fat dhe une e kam patur me bollek. 

Ndiheni i vleresuar? 

Vazhdoj te luaj ne te njejten menye qe prej mberritjes sime. Jam i njejti si me pare. 

Keni fituar respektin e te gjitheve... 

Eshte e vertete qe loja ime eshte vleresuar, por Barcelona me ka dhene shume me teper se sa i kam dhene une asaj. Me ka lejuar te rritem, me ka dhene qetesi dhe stimuj per t’u permiresuar gjithmone e me shume. Ne kete drejtim ndihem me te vertete shume i kenaqur.

----------


## no name

*Mesi: Babagjysh, me jep mbaresi!* 

26 Dhjetor “Dua qe ne 2007 en te mos pengohem me nga episodet e pafata dhe te fitoj shume trofej te rendesishem, me fanellen e Barees” 

Sezonin e kaluar sulmuesi argjentinas, Lionel Mesi, 19 vjee, i eshte bashkuar skuadres se Frenk Rajkardit dhe eshte kthyer ne nje nga “yjet” e shumte te Barcelones. Pak nga pak, argjentinasi eshte kthyer ne nje nga sulmuesit me te frikshem per te gjitha skuadrat dhe nje nga me vendimtaret per skuadren e Barcelones. Loja e tij ka mbetur e paharruar ne stadiumet me emer si “Santiago Bernabeu” dhe “Stamford Bridge”. Mesi nuk ka arritur ta ndaloje vetem nje armik: demtimet. Ne demtimin e pare pati nje frakture ne kemben e majte dhe nuk luajti ne finalen e Champions League ne Paris. Demtimi i dyte ne kaviljen e kembes se majte dhe per shkak te ketij demtimi nuk mori pjese ne Boterorin e Klubeve. I mesuar te dribloj edo mbrojtes, Leo Mesi foli ne nje intervsite per “SPORT” dhe gjithashtu shprehu deshirat e tij per vitin 2007 te, perpara se te udhetonte per ne Argjentine, ku do te bashkohet me familjen dhe miqte e tij per te festuat festat e fundvitit. 

*Ne nivel sportiv ndoshta jeni duke pritur per te hasur nje sezon te shkelqyer, pas dy demtimeve te renda qe pesuat ne 2006 en.*

Po, eshte e vertete, sepse sapo u rikuperova nga nje demtim, menjehere pesova tjetrin. Asnjerit nuk i pelqen te demtohet dhe sidomos per nje kohe te gjate. E vetmja gje qe dua eshte qe keto demtime te mos me ndodhin me dhe vetem keshtu mund te luaj i qete. 


*Kjo eshte deshira juaj me e madhe?* 

Po, sigurisht. Deshira ime me e madhe eshte qe familja te jete mire me shendet dhe une mund te luaj nje vit pa patur asnje demtim. 

*A ju kushtoi shume nga ana psikologjike demtimi qe pesuat sezonin e kaluar ne ndeshjen kunder Chelsit?* 

Po, jashte mase. Ishte demtimi i pare i rende qe kam vuajtur ne karrieren time, ishte nje situate totalisht e re per mua. Me kushtoi shume. Kete here e dija se per efare behej fjale, e dija se efare duhet te beja dhe pervoja e keqe ne demtimin e pare me sherbeu shume. Tani jam me i qete. 

*Kete here, demtimi juaj nuk ishte nje surprize sepse gjate Boterorit te Gjermanise keni ndjere shqetesime te cilat me vone i vuajtet.* 

Jo, une i kisha te dyja kembet njesoj dhe e dija efare mund te ndodhte dhe qe duhet ta kuroja. Kemba e djathte u sherua ndersa e majta jo. 

*Keni vendosur ta perfundoni rikuperimin tuaj ne Argjentine, ku do te qendroni nje muaj e gjysme. Pse?* 

Me kane dhene lejen ta perfundoj fazen e rikuperimit ne Argjentine, sie ndodhi ne demtimin e pare. Zhuanjo Brau, pergatites atletik, do te jete aty me mua ne tre janar per te me kontrolluar. Ne Argjentine ndihem me mire sepse aty eshte familja ime, miqte e mi dhe mendoj se do te punoj me mire dhe me i qete. 


*Eshte me e lehte per ju ta kaloni demtimin larg “Camp Nou” t?*

Po, sepse te shoh shoket e skuadres qe luajne dhe sterviten, do te ndihesha shume keq. Dua te stervitem ne vende te tjera dhe me pas te bashkohem me ta. Per kete vendosa qe me mire te shkoj ne Argjentine. Ne qofte se jo edo gje shkon mire, atehere do te vij ne Barcelone dhe do te zhvilloj nje jave tjeter me pergatitje fizike dhe me pas do te bashkohem me skuadren. Do te me pelqente te isha gati per 1/8 at e Champions League. 


*Si ka qene viti 2006 per ju?* 

Kam perjetuar shume gjera. Disa te mira disa te keqija. Te mira sepse kam festuar shume tituj me Barcelonen dhe te keqija sepse pata demtime shume te renda qe me lane jashte fushes se lojes per nje kohe te gjate. Gjithashtu, ishte edhe Boterori i Gjermanise qe per mua nuk ishte shume i mire. Luajta dhe shenova vetem nje gol. Gjeja me e keqe ishin demtimet. Shpresoj qe vitin tjeter te kem te njejtat gezime, te fitoj tituj dhe te mos demtohem me. 


*Momenti me i keq ishte Boterori dhe eliminimi i Argjentines?*

Jo, momenti me i keq ishte demtimi. Muajt qe qendrova jashte fushave te lojes, ndeshjet qe humba, finalja e Champions League dhe ndeshjet e ketij sezoni ne Champions League. 

*Finalja e Parisit.* 

Kisha shume deshire te luaja. Bera ate qe munda per t’u rikuperuar ne kohe, por me pas e kutpova qe ishte dieka e pamundur, sepse isha i pastervitur.

*Barcelona ka vuajtur shume nga demtimet, sidomos pas Boterorit te Klubeve qe u luajt ne Japoni. Kalendari eshte armiku me i keq i futbollisteve?* 

Nuk e di nese demtimet jane te lidhura drejperdrejt me kalendarin, edhe pse eshte e vertete qe kemi luajtur shume ndeshje ne kampionat, Kupe, Champions League, ndeshje me skuadrat kombetare. Jane shume ndeshje ne nje sezon dhe ne po mundohemi te japim me te miren per skuadren. Sigurisht qe kalendari ndikon dhe kam vene re se ka shume lojtare te demtuar ne gju.

----------


## no name

*Dinjo, 2006 ta me “thesin plot”!*

26 Dhjetor Braziliani eshte bere golashenuesi me i mire i Barcelones per kete vit, pas demtimit te pesuar nga Samuel Eto’o dhe Lionel Mesi, qe vijne njeri pas tjetrit ne listen e katalanasve 

Pothuajse 120 gola ka shenuar Barcelona e Frenk Rajkardit ne nje vit dhe eshte e veshtire qe tifozet ta harrojne kete tregues teper te rendesishem. Skemat sulmuese te Frenk Rajkardit kane bere qe Barcelona te jete nje nga skuadrat qe kane shenuar me shume gola ne nje vit. Barcelona e ka mbyllur vitin 2006 duke shenuar 118 gola dhe mesatarja eshte 1,96 gola per ndeshje. Ronaldinjo eshte golashenuesi me i mire per Barcelonen per vitin 2006, duke shenuar 25 gola. Braziliani eshte shume i distancuar nga shoket e tjere te skuadres. Me nje Samuel Eto’o te demtuar, braziliani eshte shnderruar ne nje nga pikat me te forta te Barcelones duke shenuar shume gola vendimtare dhe renditet pas Kanutese ne listen e golshanuesve me te mire per kete kampionat.

----------


## no name

*Demtimi i Eto’se, nje per brazilianin*

26 Dhjetor Duket qarte qe demtimi i pesuar nga Eto’o ne ndeshjen kunder Verder Bremenit, e ka frenuar sulmuesin kamerunas i cili perpara demtimit kishte shenuar 17 gola per vitin 2006. E njejta gje mund te thuhet edhe per Mesin i cili sezonin e kaluar pesoi nje demtim dhe nuk luajti ne pjesen e dyte te sezonit. Ndersa kete sezon argjentinasi ka pesuar nje tjeter demtim dhe ka humbur pjesen e pare te sezonit. Ne pranvere qendoi tre muaj larg fushave te lojes per shkak te nje demtimi ne kemben e majte, nedrsa tani ka pesuar nje demtim ne kavilje dhe eshte gjate fazes se rikuperimit. Deri tani Mesi ka shenuar dhjete gola per kete vit dhe renditet e katerti ne golashenuesit e skuadres dhe superohet nga Henrik Larson, qe ka shennuar 12 gola ne vitin 2006 duke zevendesuar Eto’o te demtuar. Fatin e Larsonit e ka marre Eidur Gudjonesn, i cili ne tre muaj aktivizim me Barcelonen ka shenuar dhjete gola, dy me pak se sulmuesi suedez dhe njeoj me Leo Mesin. Zhyli me shtate gola te shenuar kompleton listen e golashennuesve me te mire per Barcelonen per vitin 2006. Ky nuk ka qene nje vit i mire per francezin tek Barcelona, por demtimi i Leo Mesit i dha mundesi Zhylise te aktivizohet ne formacion. Persa i perket golave te shenuar nga linja e dyte, Deko dhe Iniesta jane golashenuesit me te mire sepse edhe Ksavi ka vuajtur nga nje demtim shume i gjate dhe ka arritur te shennoj vetem pese gola. 


*“Pantera” renditet ne vend te dyte* 

Sulmuesi kamerunas renditet i dyti ne listen e golashenuesve te Barcelones, pas Ronaldinjos. Samuel Eto’o eshhte nje nga golashenuesit me te mire te Barcelones ne tre vitet e fundit. 

Kete vit ka arritur te shenoje vetem 17 gola, kjo per shkak te demtimeve qe ka patur. Kjo eshte nje shifer e mire per kamerunasin duke patur parasyh se nuk luan futboll qe nga shtatori i kaluar ku u demtua ne gju ne ndeshjen kunder Verder Bremenit ne Champions league. Golat e tij i kane dhene shume pike skuadres katalanase dhe aksionet e tij te shpejta i kane dhene shume fitore skuadres se Frenk Rajkardit. Nuk ka asnje dyshim qe kur Samuel Eto’o eshte demtuar, Barcelona ka patur veshtiresi ne shenimin e golave dhe fitoret e saj kane qene te veshtira. Sulmuesi kamerunas ka paralajmeruar se kur te kthehet ne muajin shkurt, do te filloj perseri te shenoj dhe do t’i jap pike te rendesishme skuadres se Barcelones.

----------


## no name

*Barcelona falenderon 2006 en!*

27 Dhjetor Ne “pole position” te imazheve me te bukura te vitit qe po mbyllet, per futbollistet katalanas ishte fotografia me kupen e Champions ne duar 

Ne vit si ky qe eshte duke u mbyllur do te mbetet pergjithmone i vulosur ne kujtesen e katalanasve. As disfata e pesuar ne Boterorin e Klubeve ne Japoni nuk do te mund te fshije ate qe ka qene nje vit historik per Barcelonen, e cila fitoi kampionatin dhe Champions Leaguen. Per kete arsye, nepermjet nje iniciative te gazetes “El Mundo Deportivo”, skuadra katalanase deshi t’i uronte nje vit te mbare te gjithe tifoeve te saj, kudo qe ndodhen neper bote. Secili prej protagonisteve te ketij viti te paharrueshem zgjodhi nje moment, nje prej atyre momenteve qe kane shenuar kete vit. Per ta nisur, kapiteni Karles Pujol, ai qe pati kenaqesine te ngrinte i pari trofeun e kampionatit dhe te Champions League, thote: “Nga viti 2006 do te zgjidhja foton e te gjithe skuadres me trofeun e Champions ne duar, sepse ai sukses ishte kulminimi i nje sezoni te madh dhe i punes se shkelqyer te te gjithe skuadres”. Ronaldinjo, kapiteni i dyte dhe idhulli kryesor i tifozerise zgjedh golin e tij te mrekullushem ndaj Vilarealit. “Gjate te gjithe vitit kam bere me te miren e mundshme, por goli i shenuar kunder Vilarealit me roveshiate ishte nje prej atyre qe kisha enderruar prej kohesh. 2006 ta ka qene nje vit i shkelqyer pasi fituam kampionatin, Champions Leaguen dhe Superkupen e Spanjes. Per me teper, vazhdoj te ndihem shume i dashur nga tifozeria e Barcelones”. Ne terma me personale, kapiteni i trete i skuadres, Ksavi Hernandez deshi te kujtonte se sa prane i qendruan shoket dhe tifozet, atehere kur i duhej te perballej me gjashte muaj pushim, per shkak te keputjes se ligamenteve. “Ka qene nje vit shume i suksesshem, por edhe shume i veshtire per mua. Pasi mesova qe duhet te qendroja pushim per gjashte muaj u ndieva shume keq, por te gjithe ketu ma bene shume te thjeshte dhe me qendruan shume afer. Nuk do te harroj kurre se si u brohorit emri im, ne ndeshjen time te pare pas riaftesimit”. 

I vetmi futbollist ne grupin e Barcelones qe e dinte qe perpara finales se 17 majit ne Paris se cfare do te thonte te fitosh nje Champions League ishte Deko. I vetedijshem per prestigjin dhe gezimin qe te fal fitimi i ketij trofeu, Deko deklaron: “Nuk ka dyshime qe trofeu i Champions ka qene dhurata me e bukur e sezonit. Ishte nje ndjesi e mrekullueshme te kishe per here te dyte ne duar ate trofe”. Nje prej atyre qe mendon se nuk ka nevoje per shume fjale per 2006 en eshte Huliano Beleti. “Te gjithe e dine”, deklaroi braziliani, i pyetur per momentin me te mire te vitit. Beleti shenoi ne minuten e 81 te, ne finalen e Parisit kunder Arsenalit golin e dyte, qe i dha katalanasve trfuen dhe hyri ne historine e klubit si “heroi i Parisit”. Valdes, i cili me pritjet e tij ka qene nje tjeter prej protagonisteve te vitit te suksesshem te Barcelones, e ka te pamundur te zgjedhe vetem nje moment te vetem. “Dy ditet me te lumtura te 2006 es kane qene atehere kur fituam kampionatin dhe Champions Leaguen. Edhe pse te jesh kampion i Europes eshte gjeja me e rendesishme, edhe fitimi i kampionatiti eshte shume i veshtire”. Duke lene menjane titujt, ky vit do te jete i paharrueshem edhe per rritjen spektakolare te Iniestes. Futbollisti i lindur ne Fuentealbija eshte konsoliduar perfundimisht ne skuader dhe per kete arsye nuk eshte per t’u cuditur qe zgjodhi imazhin e golit spektakolar qe shenoi ndaj Vilarealit. “Ka qene goli me i bukur qe kam shenuar ndonjehere. Per me teper, u emocionova shume kur degjova “Camp Nou” n qe brohoriste emrin tim i gjithe ne korr”. Zhyli, nga ana e tij zgjedh golin vendimtar qe i shenoi Milanit, ne gjysmefinalet e Champions. “Ishte shume i rendeshem per mua dhe jam shume i kenaqur qe ai gol i sherbeu skuadres per t’u kualifikuar ne finale”, theksoi ish mesfushori i Monakose. Silvinjo, edhe pse e shijoi shume fitimin e kampionatit dhe Champions, vleresoi mbi te gjitha festen e skuadres pas titullit te siguruar ne “Balaidos”. “Per mua ishte shume e vecante dhe ishte nje rastesi shume e bukur qe e fituam titullin ne fushen e Seltes, ku une kam luajtur per shume vjet”. I vene perpara nje zgjedhje te detyrueshme, Van Bronkhorst preferon te vecoje festen e fitores se Champions Leagues me miqte e tij me te mire, qe tashme jane larguar nga “Camp Nou”. “Fitimi i Champions Leagues, ne nje skuader te mbushur me miq ishte shume i vecante. Fatkeqesisht, Henrik Larson dhe Van Bomel tashme nuk jane me me ne, por festa ne rruget e Barcelones ishte nje pervoje e paharrueshme”. Turam, nje prej blerjeve te kesaj vere zgjodhi momentin e debutimit te tij ne “Camp Nou” me Barcelonen, ndersa Zambrota tha: “Festa ne rruget e Romes pas triumfit ne Boteror ishte gjeja me e bukur e 2006 es. Eshte nje nga ato momentet qe nuk do te mundem ta harroj kurre”.

----------


## no name

*Dinjo: Anderson, takohemi ne Athine!* 

27 Dhjetor Gazeta portugeze “O Jogo” e hapte numrin e saj te djeshem me nje imazh te Ronaldinjos, i cili mbante ne dore nje fotografi te Andersonit, futbollistin e Portos te lindur ashtu si ylli i Barces ne Porto Alegre. Kjo foto ishte vendosur nen titullin: “Shihemi ne Athine”. Dinjo, i cili ndjek nga prane karrieren e atij qe vleresohet si pasardhesi i tij deklaroi per “O Jogon”: “Shpresoj qe Andersoni te rikthehet sa me shpejt qe te jete e mundur (aktualisht eshte i demtuar), sepse besoj qe mund te takohemi se bashku ne finalen e Athines”. Megjithate, nuk do te jete e thjeshte per Ronaldinjon qe te permbushe deshiren e tij, sepse pengesa e pare e Portos ne rrugen drejt finales se Champions do te jete Celsi i Murinjos. 

E verteta e erret e “dosjes” Larson? 

I larguar nga “Camp Nou” me deshiren per t’u rikthyer ne vendlindje, kalimi i 34 vjecarit tek Mancesteri i ka befasuar te gjithe katalanasit 

Henrik Larson eshte sulmuar vazhdimisht kohet e fundit nga disa sektore te tifozerise se Barcelones, te ndikuar nga kritikat e perhapura ne shtyp, qe pas kalimit te tij tek Mancester Junaitedi kujtoi qe preteksi qe nxorri suedezi per largimn nga Barcelona ishte ai i deshires se familjes se tij per t’u rikthyer ne Suedi. Sipas shtypit spanjoll, Larsoni nuk eshte larguar per ceshtje familjare, por per shkak se u tundua nga parate e Mancesterit. Megjithate, per te mesuar te verteten rreth rastit te Larson, eshte e rendesishme qe te analizohet pak me thelle ne faktet qe te gjithe i njohin. Sulmuesi 34 vjecar e beri te ditur qe ne dhjetor 2005 se kishte ndermend te rikthehej ne Suedi, ne radhet e Helsinborgut, pasi gruaja dhe dy djemte e tij nuk ndiheshin te pershtatur si duhet me jeten spanjolle. Larson, i cili ka luajtur jashte vendit te tij ne 12 vitet e fundit po perjetonte ne ate periudhe nje moment te veshtire te Barca. Ai pothuajse nuk luante fare, pasi ishte Eto’o i preferuari i Rajkardit dhe gjithsesi pranoi: “Une jam nje futbollist 34 vjecar dhe mendoj qe me mbeten edhe dy vjet te tjere ne nivelin me te larte. Do te me pelqente ta shpenzoja kete kohe si pjese e nje skuadre qe te me lejoje te synoj gjera te medha”. Pjesa e sezonit te shkuar, e luajtur ne vitin 2006 ishte shume e mire per suedezin, qe filloi te luante rregullisht dhe te shenonte gol pas goli. Por, atehere ai kishte deklaruar tashme se do te largohej dhe as dy asistat qe dha ne finalen e Champions, te fituar 2 1 nga Barca perballe Arsenalit nuk i mjaftuan per te ndryshuar mendim. Disa drejtues te skuadres madje u perpoqen ta bindnin te prishte kontraten e nenshkruar me Helsingborgun, klub me fanellen e te cilit Larsoni kishte pozuar qe ne periudhen kur mbronte bluzen e Barces, por Henrik nuk ndryshoi mendim. Pas mori pjese ne festen e Champions Leagues ne Barcelone, Larson u rikthye ne vendlindjen e tij. Ndryshe nga sa eshte pretenduar ne disa prej gazetave gjate veres, gruaja nuk i ka bere presion Larsonit per rikthimin ne Suedi, madje ajo ndihej shume i kenaqur me jetesen ne Spanje. Per kete arsye, largimi i Henrikut vazhdon te jete enigmatik edhe sot. 

Ne Suedi, Larsoni nisi te shenonte gola rregullisht ne kete sezon me klubin e tij te ri dhe fitoi edhe Kupen kombetare. Mesohet se pas demtimit te Eto’ose dhe Mesit iu kerkua edhe nje here tjeter suedezit qe te transferohej tek Barca, por ai u pergjigj ne forme negative ketij propozimi. Atehere kur te gjithe besonin se Henrik kishte vendosur t’i jepte fund karrieres ne vendlindje, erdhi edhe lajmi per kalimin e tij ne radhet e Mancesterit, ne merkaton e dimrit. E verteta? Tradheti ose jo, arsyet qe shtyne Larsonin te largohej nga “Camp Nou” vazhdojne te mbeten te qarta vetem per te.

----------


## no name

*Dinjo: Anderson, takohemi ne Athine!* 

27 Dhjetor Gazeta portugeze “O Jogo” e hapte numrin e saj te djeshem me nje imazh te Ronaldinjos, i cili mbante ne dore nje fotografi te Andersonit, futbollistin e Portos te lindur ashtu si ylli i Barces ne Porto Alegre. Kjo foto ishte vendosur nen titullin: “Shihemi ne Athine”. Dinjo, i cili ndjek nga prane karrieren e atij qe vleresohet si pasardhesi i tij deklaroi per “O Jogon”: “Shpresoj qe Andersoni te rikthehet sa me shpejt qe te jete e mundur (aktualisht eshte i demtuar), sepse besoj qe mund te takohemi se bashku ne finalen e Athines”. Megjithate, nuk do te jete e thjeshte per Ronaldinjon qe te permbushe deshiren e tij, sepse pengesa e pare e Portos ne rrugen drejt finales se Champions do te jete Celsi i Murinjos. 

E verteta e erret e “dosjes” Larson? 

I larguar nga “Camp Nou” me deshiren per t’u rikthyer ne vendlindje, kalimi i 34 vjecarit tek Mancesteri i ka befasuar te gjithe katalanasit 

Henrik Larson eshte sulmuar vazhdimisht kohet e fundit nga disa sektore te tifozerise se Barcelones, te ndikuar nga kritikat e perhapura ne shtyp, qe pas kalimit te tij tek Mancester Junaitedi kujtoi qe preteksi qe nxorri suedezi per largimn nga Barcelona ishte ai i deshires se familjes se tij per t’u rikthyer ne Suedi. Sipas shtypit spanjoll, Larsoni nuk eshte larguar per ceshtje familjare, por per shkak se u tundua nga parate e Mancesterit. Megjithate, per te mesuar te verteten rreth rastit te Larson, eshte e rendesishme qe te analizohet pak me thelle ne faktet qe te gjithe i njohin. Sulmuesi 34 vjecar e beri te ditur qe ne dhjetor 2005 se kishte ndermend te rikthehej ne Suedi, ne radhet e Helsinborgut, pasi gruaja dhe dy djemte e tij nuk ndiheshin te pershtatur si duhet me jeten spanjolle. Larson, i cili ka luajtur jashte vendit te tij ne 12 vitet e fundit po perjetonte ne ate periudhe nje moment te veshtire te Barca. Ai pothuajse nuk luante fare, pasi ishte Eto’o i preferuari i Rajkardit dhe gjithsesi pranoi: “Une jam nje futbollist 34 vjecar dhe mendoj qe me mbeten edhe dy vjet te tjere ne nivelin me te larte. Do te me pelqente ta shpenzoja kete kohe si pjese e nje skuadre qe te me lejoje te synoj gjera te medha”. Pjesa e sezonit te shkuar, e luajtur ne vitin 2006 ishte shume e mire per suedezin, qe filloi te luante rregullisht dhe te shenonte gol pas goli. Por, atehere ai kishte deklaruar tashme se do te largohej dhe as dy asistat qe dha ne finalen e Champions, te fituar 2 1 nga Barca perballe Arsenalit nuk i mjaftuan per te ndryshuar mendim. Disa drejtues te skuadres madje u perpoqen ta bindnin te prishte kontraten e nenshkruar me Helsingborgun, klub me fanellen e te cilit Larsoni kishte pozuar qe ne periudhen kur mbronte bluzen e Barces, por Henrik nuk ndryshoi mendim. Pas mori pjese ne festen e Champions Leagues ne Barcelone, Larson u rikthye ne vendlindjen e tij. Ndryshe nga sa eshte pretenduar ne disa prej gazetave gjate veres, gruaja nuk i ka bere presion Larsonit per rikthimin ne Suedi, madje ajo ndihej shume i kenaqur me jetesen ne Spanje. Per kete arsye, largimi i Henrikut vazhdon te jete enigmatik edhe sot. 

Ne Suedi, Larsoni nisi te shenonte gola rregullisht ne kete sezon me klubin e tij te ri dhe fitoi edhe Kupen kombetare. Mesohet se pas demtimit te Eto’ose dhe Mesit iu kerkua edhe nje here tjeter suedezit qe te transferohej tek Barca, por ai u pergjigj ne forme negative ketij propozimi. Atehere kur te gjithe besonin se Henrik kishte vendosur t’i jepte fund karrieres ne vendlindje, erdhi edhe lajmi per kalimin e tij ne radhet e Mancesterit, ne merkaton e dimrit. E verteta? Tradheti ose jo, arsyet qe shtyne Larsonin te largohej nga “Camp Nou” vazhdojne te mbeten te qarta vetem per te.

----------


## no name

*Gago: Reali ishte endrra ime!* 

23 Dhjetor "Fatkeqesisht nuk i kam pare ndeshjet e fundit, por skuadra i ka te gjitha mundesite per te fituar nje titull kete sezon: kampionatin ose Champions League" 

Fernando Gago, lojtari i ri i Realit te Madridit, konfirmoi gjate pranise se tij ne "Santiago Bernabeu" se gjithmone synimi i tij ka qene te veshe fanellen e skuadres madrilene, Reali i Madridit ka qene skuadra qe admironte qe i vogel dhe aty ka luajtur idhulli i tij, Fernando Redondo. "Kam pasur oferta te ndryshme, por une deshiroja te luaja per Realin e Madridit. Gjithmone ka qene endrra ime, e realizova dhe kjo ishte endrra e vetme qe kisha", tha Gago. 

Argjentinasi luajti ne finalen e kampionatit argjentinas, ndersa Boka Juniors bisedonte per kalimin e tij te Reali i Madridit. Gago u shpreh se parate nuk kane qene problem per te: "Une isha ne finalen e kampionatit ne Argjentine dhe mendja ime ishte vetem aty. Marreveshja u arrit dhe une realizova endrren time, por paraja nuk ishte me e rendesishmja per mua", tha ish-lojtari i Boka Juniorsit. 

Gagon nuk e shqeteson fakti se ritmi i lojes eshte ndryshe ne Europe dhe as krahasimet qe mund t'i behen me idhullin e tij, Fernando Redondon, per te cilen tha se kerkon te flase ne ditet e ardhshme per te marre disa keshilla. "Nuk mendoj se krahasimi me Redondon eshte nje presion. Jemi dy lojtare totalisht te ndryshem. Ka qene idhulli im qe i vogel dhe kam pasur enderr te vishja fanellen e Realit te Madridit. Gjithmone ka qene endrra ime te vija ketu. Kam ardhur te punoj dhe te jap maksimumin tim per kete skuader", tha Gago. Gjithashtu argjentinasi falenderoi Diego Armando Maradonen per fjalet e mira qe ka thene. "Gjithmone me Maradonen ka pasur marredhenie te mira qe kur une kam filluar te luaj futboll. Fjalet e tij jane shume te rendesishme dhe e falenderoj shume. Tani duhet te punoj shume dhe te tregoj aftesite e mia ne fushen e lojes". Gago do te kthehet ne Argjentine per te festuar me familjen e tij. "Ne keto momente me e rendesishme eshte familja dhe me te dua ta ndaj kete gezim". Per sa i perket rolit ku do te luaj, argjentinasi shprehet: "Kam ardhur te luan ne skuadren e pare, te punoj forte dhe eshte trajneri ai qe vendos nese luaj apo dhe ne cfare roli. Kam luajtur gjithmone ne mesfushe, me pese mesfushore, por mund te luaj edhe pas dy sulmuesve", tha Gago. 

Per sa i perket skuadres se tij te re, pranoi se nuk i ka pare ndeshjet e fundit, por u shpreh se skuadra e Realit te Madridit do te fitoj nje titull kete sezon. "Fatkeqesisht nuk i kam pare ndeshjet e fundit, por Reali i Madridit i ka te gjitha mundesite per te fituar nje titull kete sezon: kampionatin ose Champions League", perfundoi Fernando Gago.

----------


## no name

*“Kapelon e kam si baba”* 

25 Dhjetor Roberto Karlosit nuk i duket se Fabio Kapelo ka ndryshuar ne krahasim me para dhjete vitesh, kur ishte trajner i Realit per here te pare. “Ai eshte po i njejti. Sigurisht me me shume vite mbi supe, por mbetet i njejti. Firmosja e nje marreveshje me Kapelon eshte gjeja me e mire qe mund te beje nje klub. E di shume mire se cfare mund te beje ky njeri. Nuk premton asgje, nuk premton spektakel, por ka personalitet, perkushtim dhe pune. Eshte nje trajner qe ne te gjithe klubet ku ka punuar, ka fituar”. Dhe lavderimet e brazilianit nuk ndalen me kaq: “Me Kapelon duhe te tregohemi te duruar, sepse do te beje qe te fitojme ndonje gje. Nje prej arsyeve qe une vendosa te qendroja ne Madrid ishte pikerisht ai. Ai me mori ne kete klub, i kerkoi presidentit te atehershem, Lorenco Sanz, qe te me blinte, eshte si im ate. Dhe tani, ne dhomen e zhveshjes, me pershendet dhe me trajton gjithmone ndryshe, me pyet ne jam mire, ne kam nevoje per gje. Dhe me perqafon gjithmone ne stervitjen. Keto jane gjera qe vleresohen. Kapelos nuk mund t’i thuash kurre jo, sepse ai gjithmone te ndihmon kur ke nevoje. Kam mesuar shume prej tij qe para dhjete vitesh dhe vazhdoj te mesoj ekoma dhe tani. Kur shoh skuadren te stervitet dhe njerezit si punojne, dallohet menjehere ndryshimi i mentalitetit qe ka sjelle Kapelo”. Roberto mendon qe tekniku italian do te arrije te nxjerre edhe me te miren e Ronaldos. “Me siguri qe po. Ronaldon e kritikojne se eshte me i miri ne bote dhe eshte e veshtire te ruash nivelin me te larte, madje do te thoja e pamundur. Keshtu qe kur ben ndonje gje gabim, e sulmojne te gjithe. Eshte e vertete qe nuk ka fituar asnje titull te Champions League, por do ta fitoje kete vit. Edhe pse une do te kem kater”.

----------


## no name

*Bilanci i vitit 2006*

25 Dhjetor Futbolli 

“Ky vit ka qene jo shume i mire per mua. Me Realin nuk fitova serish asnje titull dhe Brazili nuk e fitoi dot Boterorin. Ka qene nje vit i keq, ne aspektin sportiv. Edhe vete nuk luajta mire me perfaqesuesen dhe largimi nga kombetarja nuk ishte shume i kendshem. Por jam i lumtur qe jam perfshire gjithmone ne skuadrat me lojtaret me te mire. Por kam rifituar besimin e humbur dhe po luaj serish ashtu si me pelqen. Tani ndihem vertet mire. Ne Boteror me kritikuan, por eshte dicka qe me ka bere te mesoj. Reali eshte tjeter gje, ketu ndihem shume mire, me mire se askund”. 


*Jeta private* 

“Ne aspektin personal, jeta po shkon per mrekulli. Se shpejti do te behem baba. Eshte e vertete qe kam humbur ne sport, por kam fituar shume ne jete. Humba titullin me Realin dhe Brazilin, por vitova nje djale tjeter. Luka do te linde ne prill dhe mund te them se kam nje jete thuajse te persosur. Krishtlindjet dhe Vitin e Ri do t’i kaloje ketu ne Sao Paulo, me femijet dhe prinderit, ne familje. Ketu ne brazil eshte vere, prandaj do te perpiqem qe te pushoj dhe te rimar veten. Kapelo na ka kerkuar qe te mos shtojme ne peshe dhe te kenaqemi. Jam ii bindur qe te gjithe do te kthehemi ne forme”.

----------


## no name

*Di Stefano, “pasuria” e Realit*

26 Dhjetor Se bashku me Rialin, amerikano jugori ka shkruar “vargjet” me te bukura te “poezise” se “Hyjnoreve”, e mbushur me trofej dhe suksese te paharrueshme 

Di Stefano (1953) dhe Rial (1954) udhehoqen Realin e Madridit gjate fitimit te pese Kupave Kampionesh. Ne vitet ’90 erdhi Redondo per te fituar kupen e shtate te kampioneve. Argjentinasit u kthyen ne skuader. “Faktori argjentinas tek Reali i Madridit”, ishte fraza e thene nga Fernando Redondo ne Madrid. Kjo fraze ka te beje me lojtaret argjentinas qe luajten per Realin per me shume se dhjete vjet dhe qe i dhane klubit madrilen shume tituj gjate kesaj periudhe. Deri tani, ka qene 27 numri argjentinasve qe kane luajtur per “Hyjnoret”. Epoka me e sukseshme filloi me ardhjen e talentit Di Stefano (1953) dhe Rial (1954). Me keta lojtare, Reali i Madridit fitoi pese Kupa Europe. Di Stefano ka qene nje nga lojtaret me te adhuruar ne Madrid dhe se bashku me Rial i kane dhene shume suksese skuadres se Reali. Ishte shume e rendesishme marredhenia e tij me Rialin. U desh te pritej gati 30 vjet qe nga largimi i Di Stefanos nga Reali i Madridit, qe te vinte nje tjeter argjentinas, Fernando Redondo. Eleganca dhe inteligjenca e tij e euan Realin e Madridit drejt fitimit te Kupes se shtate europiane. Futbolliste te tjere si Migel Perez, Volf, Valdano apo Esnaider i kane dhene nje plus shume te madh spanjolleve. Ishte Solari suksesi i fundit qe erdhi ne Madrid. Argjentinasi u kthye ne nje nga mesfushoret me te rendesishem dhe shfaqi futbollin e tij me te mire per madrilenet. As Kambiaso dhe as Samuel qe erdhen me pas nuk u adaptuan ashtu sie duhej ne Madrid. Pas dy sezonesh pa argjentinas ne skuader (Solari dhe Samuel u larguan ne fund te sezonit 2004 05), Reali i Madridit vazhdon traditen e tij me dy argjentinas te tjere, Gago dhe Higuain. Me mesfushorin e Boka Juniorsit, skuadra madrilene do te rikuperoje figuren e pese argjentinasve, imazhin e Redondos kur ishte 20 vjee. Ndersa me Higuain, Reali i Madridit do te permiresoj shenimin e golave, duke patur parasysh se argjentinasi ka shenuar tete gola ne 17 ndeshje te luajtura ne kampionatin argjentinas. Shpirti dhe loja spektakolare e argjentinasve vazhdon tek Reali i Madridit, ashtu sipas tradites

----------


## no name

*Alfredo dhe mankthi i krizes kardiake* 

26 Dhjetor Alferdo di Stefano, president nderi i Realit te Madridit, u shpreh se kur vuajti nje krize kardiake perpara nje viti ne Valencia, ku shkoi per te festuar Krishtlindjet me familjen e tij, ishte i bindur se do te vdiste ne ato momente. “Ishte nje frike shume e madhe. Shkova te kaloja Krishtlindjet me familjen time dhe pesova nje atak kardiak. U ndjeva keq dhe me pas humba ndjenjat”, tha Di Stefano. Nje nga kater lojtaret me te mire te historise se futbollit, dha nje interviste per nje televizon te Valencias dhe kujtoi kete situate te keqe te jetes se tij. Ish lojtari i Realit te Madridit, qendroi nje muaj i shtruarne spital dhe aty mori mjekimet e duhura. Di Stefano kujtoi se hera e pare qe luajti ne Spanje ishte kunder Valencias ne “Mestalla” si lojtar i Bogotas. “Me terhoqi vemenddjen stadiumi i Valencias qe ishte shume i madh dhe gjithashtu qyteti qe pas luftes dukej shume i trishtuar”, tha argjentinasi. Nga skuadra e Bogota, Di Stefano kaloi tek skuadra e Realit te Madridit. “Ne fillim mua me bleu Barcelona, por aty mora vesh qe kerkonin te me shisnin tek Juventusi. Me pas u shfaq Reali i Madridit dhe aty ndodhi nje polemike e madhe. Pati nje moment ku mendova te kthehesha ne Buenos Aires. Nuk dija efare te beja sepse ne fillim u zhgenjeva shume nga futbolli spanjoll. Ne fund, ai qe doli i fituar isha une sepse shkova tek Reali i Madridit”. 

Argjentinasi gjithashtu komentoi se kur erdhi ne Madrid, skuadra madrilene u ngrit shume ne lojen e saj dhe arriti te fitonte Kupen e Europes qe ne ate kohe ishte me e veshtire sepse merrnin pjese skuadra kampione te te gjitha vendeve dhe nuk kishte faze grupesh. 

Di Stefano kujtoi se nuk i pelqeu largimi i tij nga Reali i Madridit. “Me thane se mund te qendroja sa te deshiroja dhe kjo fjale nuk me pelqeu. Isha gati duke shkuar ne Skoci, me skuadren e Selltikut, por nuk shkova sepse ne Madrid kisha familjen time dhe me pas vendosa te luaja per Espanjolin”, tha Di Stefano.

----------


## no name

*Bekam, plotesisht i lire ne 2007 en!*

26 Dhjetor Nje jave eshte afati kohor qe ka Real Madridi per te rinovuar kontraten e Devid Bekamit, qe ende nuk e di se efare fanelle do te veshe ne te ardhmen. Ne 1 janar, lojtari anglez qe perfundon kontraten e tij me 30 qershor 2007, do te mbetet i lire per te negociuar me edo klub tjeter. Deri ne kete moment, klubi madrilen nuk ka efare te beje per te mbajtur futbollistin, per te cilin pagoi 30 milion euro ne vitin 2003 dhe tani mund ta largohet me parametra zero. Ramon Kalderon, presidenti i “galaktikeve” nuk kerkon te humbe nje pjese te rendesishme te te ardhurave qe i sjell Devid Bekam (reklamat apo produktet e firmosura nga ai) dhe duhet te mbildhet me urgjence per te tentuar rinovimin e kontrates se mesfushorit anglez. 

Presidenti i Realit, qe premtoi muajin e kaluar rinovimin e kontrates se Devid Bekam per dy vitet e ardhshme, ka kohen kunder tij dhe eshte i vetedijshem qe duke filluar nga data 1 janar, Bekam do te kete ne dore fatin e tij. Ne mbledhjen e vetme qe eshte bere deri tani, midis drejtuesve madrilene dhe menaxherit te anlgezit, oferta e bere nga Reali i Madridit eshte refuzuar nga futbollisti, qe aktualisht perfiton 6,1 milion euro neto per sezon, dhe kjo shifer mund te ulet ne 4,8 milion, po aq sa merr edhe Roberto Karlos. Por fakti eshte se Devid Bekam pretendon te marre te gjitha te drejtat e imazhit te tij, qe deri tani eshte i ndare 50% me 50%, midis tij dhe kubit madrilen. Do te thote qe nga 28 milion euro qe merr Bekam ne sezon nga imazhi i tij, 14 prej tyre i merr Reali i Madridit. Eshte nje shifer nga e cila skuadra madrilene nuk kerkon te heqe dore. E vetmja zgjidhje per Kalderonin eshte qe te rinovoj kontraten e mesfushorit anglez per te evituar largimin e tij me parametra zero.

----------


## no name

*Kapelo: Po dhurojme titullin!*

Po bejme gabime te medha ne fushen tone dhe kjo kurre nuk ka ndodhur me pare. Perpara 10 vjetesh kjo gje nuk ndodhte" 

Trajneri i Realit te Madridit, Fabio Kapelo, u shpreh i pakenaqur me lojen e skuadres se tij ne ndeshjen kunder Rekreativos (0-3) dhe deklaroi se skuadra madrilene duhet te tregohet me e kujdesshme ne ndeshjet brenda fushes se saj. Gjithashtu italiani tha se kampionati eshte ende i hapur, por ne qofte se Reali i Madridit do te vazhdoje te gaboje ne "Santiago Bernabeu", atehere Barcelona dhe Sevilja do te jene te pakapshme ne kreun e klasifikimit. 


- A jeni pragmatist, sic thone kritikat? 

- Kjo eshte etiketa qe me kane vene. Skuadra qe une kam drejtuar gjithmone kane luajtur mire dhe kane shenuar shume gola. Mua me pelqen disiplina dhe lojtaret qe luftojne sepse jane gjera shume te nevojshme. 

*- Por kunder Rekreativos ishin 14 futbolliste qe vetem shikonin.* 

- Po, eshte e vertete. I thashe ndihmesit tim, Toni Grandes: "Cfare te bejme, ke te zevendesojme?". Rekreativo ishte me superiore. Gjithmone kisha frike te luaja ne ndeshjet perpara pushimeve. Te Milani dhe te Roma me ndodhte e njejta gje sepse lojtaret e kane mendjen te pushimet. 

*- Tifozet u larguna pa perfunduar ndeshja.* 

- Besoj se vepruan drejte. 

*- Po tani, cfare do te beni?* 

- Kjo nuk duhet te perseritet me. Ne fushen tone humbjet nuk kane justifikime dhe nuk duhet te ndodhin me. 

*- Barcelona dhe Sevilja mund te shkeputen shume nga klasifikimi.* 

- E di dhe jam i shqetesuar per kete. Po bejme gabime te medha ne fushen tone dhe kjo kurre nuk ka ndodhur me pare. Perpara 10 vjetesh kjo gje nuk ndodhte. Sevilja eshte nje skuader e forte por jo spektakolare. Eshte nje skuader qe arrin te marre shume pike. Barcelona di te zoteroje shume mire topin, ka Mesin dhe Ronaldinjon, dy lojtare fantastike. Kur e pashe Mesin per here te pare ne trofeun "Gamper", iu afrova Rajkardit dhe i thashe: "Nuk mund te luaj kunder jush. Ma jepni qe ta marr te Juventusi". Mesi me pelqen shume dhe ka cilesi shume te mira. 

*- Nuk mendoni se skuadra juaj eshte e pergatitur vetem per te luajtur ne ndeshjet jashte fushe?* 

- Perballe Rekreativos kemi gabuar ne pasime shume elementare. Une mendoj se Reali i Madridit luan futboll shume mire dhe nuk jam ne nje mendje me ju. Ne ndeshjen kunder Rekreativos kishim gjashte futbolliste qe dine ta zoterojne shume mire topin, por ju e pate se cfare ndodhi. 

* Pse e vendoset Bekamin ne qender te mesfushes?* 

- Guti nuk ishte mire dhe Bekami mund te bente nje pune te mire aty. Bekam nuk jep maksimumin e tij ne lojen ne krah, kurse ne qender eshte e kunderta.

* Keni zhvilluar deri tani 24 ndeshje. A e keni nje formacion ideal?* 

- Po, sigurisht qe e kam. 

*- Diarra dhe Emerson, hyjne ne kete formacion?* 

- Varet nga ndeshja dhe nga rendesia e saj. 

*- Po Raul ne cfare roli luan?* 

- Eshte mesfushor dhe sulmues i trete. Nuk luan ne krah, por vetem perballe portes kundershtare. 

*- Late jashte grumbullimit Diarrane dhe Kasanon per probleme fizike?*

- Nuk jane stervituar as te henen dhe as te marten. Nuk jane te ndeshkuar. Mjeket nuk i rikuperuan ne kohe, vetem kaq. 

*- A do ta ndryshoj situaten ndeshja e fundit?* 

- Mendoj se duke aktivizuar me shume sulmues nuk do te thote se zhvillon nje loje ofensive. Kam nevoje per te gjithe lojtaret. Jo gjithmone mund te luajne Raul dhe Guti. Kjo eshte ndeshja qe me ka zhgenjyer me shume. Defekti i Realit te Madridit eshte se gabon ne shtepine e tij, por duhet te kemi me shume besim. 

*- Por Raul nuk thyen kurre aksionet e kundershtarit.* 

- Deri tani jo, por me vone do te jete i detyruar. Do ta shihni. 

*- Cfare po i ndodh Kanavaros?* 

- Pas Boterorit te gjithe lojtaret kane probleme per te qene ne gjendje te mire fizike. Shume udhetime, shume festa, nuk jane dicka e mire. Shume mendonin tek udhetimet, ndersa ai te cmimet. Pas ndeshjes thashe qe duhet ta harrojme dhe te kthehemi ne nje forme me te mire. 

* Marselon, Gagon dhe Higuainin, i keni kerkuar ju?* 

- Blerjet i ben Mijatovic, Baldini dhe une. Kur dicka e sheh ne video eshte ndryshe kur e sheh ne fushe e lojes, per kete gje Baldini i pa direkt. Jane e ardhmja dhe jemi shume te kenaqur per cilesine e tyre. 

*- Po te kishit ardhur me pare, do te kishit kerkuar lojtare te tjere?* 

- Jane lojtare shume te mire. Blerjet behen tani dhe duke pare ne Spanje dhe ne te gjithe boten. 

*- Po Ronaldo?* 

- Ka nevoje te luaje me shume ndeshje, per t'u rikuperuar plotesisht. 

*- Duket sikur luan me mire, pa Van Nistelroin ne krah.* 

- Ky eshte mendimi juaj, duhet te shohim rezultatet. 

* Van Nistelroi ka qendruar 12 ndeshje pa shenuar, pavaresisht nga nente golat e realizuar deri tani.* 

 Ajo qe me shqeteson eshte se nuk pati rast per shenim kunder Rekreativos. 

*- A mund te fitohet kampionati duke luajtur keshtu?* 

- Nuk kemi qendrueshmeri dhe kjo nuk me pelqen, por jam i bindur se po. 

*- Cilin titull do te pelqenit te fitonit, kampionatin apo Champions League?*

- Champions League

*- Si ju duket ndeshja qe do te luani kunder Bajernit te Mynihut?* 

- Do te jete nje ndeshje shume e veshtire. Ne kete kompeticion nuk ka favorite. Celsi eshte skuadra me e forte psikologjikisht, por skuadra qe luan me mire eshte Arsenali. 

*- A jeni i rrepte?* 

- Jam serioz. Me paguajne shume dhe punojme pak. Per kete duhet te japim maksimumin.

----------


## km92

*Gudjonsen: Ta nisim mbare vitin!* 

5 Janar   Eidur Gudjonsen, sulmuesi i Barcelones, u shpreh kete te merkure se skuadra katalanase do te tregoj forcen e saj ne kampionat, duke filluar qe nga ndeshja kunder Getafes, pavaresisht mungesave te Ronaldinjos, Dekos, Eto'os, Mesit, Turamit dhe Zambrotes. Sulmuesi katalanas deklaroi se mungesat jane shume te rendesishme, por shtoi se cilesite e pjeses tjeter te skuadres, do te bejne qe te mos ndihen keto mungesa. "Ne fusha si ajo e Getafes, fitohet kampionati", tha sulmuesi islandez, duke i dhene rendesi te madhe ndeshjes se pare te Barcelones per vitin 2007-te. Duke iu kthyer punes pas 12 ditesh pushim, lojtari i Barcelones deklaroi se ka kaluar nje periudhe fantastike, sidomos pas shume vitesh ne Premier League me skuadren e Celsit, ku nuk ka pasur asnje dite pushim per festat e fundvitit. "Per mua ishte nje periudhe fantastike. Ne Angli luanim cdo dy apo tri dite ne festat e fundvitit dhe ne kete rast familja ime nuk me kishte prane", komentoi Gudjonsen. 

Duke folur per mungesen e Ronaldinjos, Dekos dhe Markezit ne seancen e pare stervitore te vitit, Gudjonsen permendi gjithashtu edhe profesionalizmin e shokeve te tij. "Nuk i di situatat e tyre, por jam i sigurte se do te kene folur me personat pergjegjes dhe nuk ka asnje problem. Ndoshta Ronaldinjo dhe Deko kane ndonje dite me shume per te pushuar sepse nuk do te luajne kunder Getafes", komentoi islandezi. Gudjonsen gjithashtu u shpreh i bindur se shoket e tij do te arrijne ne kondicion te mire dhe shtoi se skuadra ka perfunduar me stervitjen ne aspektin fizik dhe tashme po ben pergatitjet e fundit per ndeshjen kunder Getafes.

----------

